

The Brits have it right: forget Happy Holidays, just wish people Merry Christmas - yapcguy
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/dec/22/better-to-say-merry-christmas-or-happy-holidays

======
ecspike
"Even at the Guardian, when we put up our Christmas tree in the New York
office, the first thing one of our interns said was, "Where's the menorah?"

Well this year, if was after the first week of December, it would have been
weird to still have a menorah up. Not much unlike having a Christmas tree in
mid-January.

~~~
mc32
You know, I'm areligious and I say Merry Christmas more than Christians do.
It's like they're afraid to offend someone. To me it's memories of childhood
and a season of feelgoodness. My atheist father still put up a christmas tree
and bought us toys for christmas. I don't know what the avoidance is all
about. It's like me going to Asia and some Chinese feeling that they would not
want to offend me by wishing me a Chinese New Year, or something. Just odd.

~~~
saraid216
If you don't know, have you considered asking?

~~~
mc32
No, it's been more of an observation than an annoyance. But it seems like
(nominal) Christians are too self-conscious about that. I mean, if I were in
China or Taiwan and one of their countryfolk thought that I'd be offended at
them wishing me well for one of their holidays, etc., I'd feel offended that
they'd think I were so sensitive or plain square.

------
kyriakos
its a fun tradition just enjoy it or ignore it. I don't think anyone ever
wished someone merry christmas in order to offend them.

as for people who avoid 'christmas' because of materialism, even if christmas
was called something else, corporations would still try to get you to buy
their crap.

------
kyriakos
dressing up for halloween, carnival and so many other things people do all
over the world have religious origins but people are not offended by them.

------
saraid216
I see no reason why I should support a materialist bacchanalia of blood red
and evergreen worshiping a pagan monstrosity trafficking in impish minions to
tempt and subvert good Christian hearts from the simple truth of salvation and
redemption.

"Sparkle"? Clearly an underhanded subterfuge intended to surreptitiously
convert honest Protestants into dirty Papists, holding a mass claiming to be
for our Lord and Savior Jesus H. Christ, when it is really an annual call to
summon the sparkling Devil himself: Edward Cullen.

------
notdrunkatall
I am sick of political correctness in all of its forms. The truth is the
truth, and if you're offended by it, the problem isn't how I said it, the
problem is that you need to get over yourself.

As for Christmas, I don't give two shits what we call it, but can we just
decide to call it something and move the fuck on, please?

